# wheel bearing



## ag.cahill (Jan 26, 2008)

I have to replace my wheel bearing in my front left tire. If i just buy a whole new steering hub would that be easier? I have found many cheaper then what the shop wants to charge me for changing a wheel bearing. I mean, if i buy a new steering hub would it come with the bearings all ready in it?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

no, the bearing is separate


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

ag.cahill said:


> I have to replace my wheel bearing in my front left tire. If i just buy a whole new steering hub would that be easier? I have found many cheaper then what the shop wants to charge me for changing a wheel bearing. I mean, if i buy a new steering hub would it come with the bearings all ready in it?


i can get 2 wheel bearings for 36 dollars lol. but its about 120 in labor, they are push on bearing u have to do them from the back,


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I found the brgs for $25 (oem)
You need to pull the hub 1st, the brg is held in by a snap ring, remove it and it should come out pretty easy


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^The hub ISN'T held in with just a snap ring!

You need a hydraulic press to install and remove the bearing. That's why labor is a few hours...


----------



## ag.cahill (Jan 26, 2008)

are there any hubs that come with new bearings in them? Just replace the whole thing.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

ag.cahill said:


> are there any hubs that come with new bearings in them? Just replace the whole thing.


doesnt look to be that way. 
400 Front Axle :: Axle & Suspension :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Sentra Parts (B15U) 2000-2006 :: CourtesyParts.com

Could do all the labor yourself, bring it to a shop to have them press it out, and then re-install yourself again.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

saint0421 said:


> Could do all the labor yourself, bring it to a shop to have them press it out, and then re-install yourself again.


The cheapest way possible!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

For my B14 the shop charged me $40 to press out the old one and press in a new one with new seals ( i provided all the parts)
Even if there is a snap ring on the B15 this is still a press in assembly.


----------

